# Victim has problems breathing, is unconscious, possible broken bones and a head wound.



## Carly D (Mar 18, 2012)

If you're in an 800sqft condo alone with suspect would you move him while handcuffed and zap strapped to the entrance of the condo before EMS arrived. 

I guess you should know suspect was alone in the condo with police and there was no imminent danger so moving suspect clearly seemed dangerous and stupid since a very apparent head wound and serious contusions on the face indicated a concussion.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I would drag him out onto the street and call it in as a hit and run pedestrian accident.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh no am I going to get flamed by everyone? And why does it say "I'm an attention whore" in my poll answers? I certainly did not put that...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

EO, is this you?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Soooo.... let's get to the REAL reason you're posting this question. 


*****


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh goody, is this a riddle?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> I would drag him out onto the street and call it in as a hit and run pedestrian accident.


 (SERIOUSLY)

As for Pauly D, I'm assuming you're talking about Jersey Shore? I've actually never watched it and if that was an attempt to criticize me it was a fairly poor attempt. An absolutely brilliant sense of humour that you have. Thanks for sending me your pic. I'd like to bang if you dig obese, crack smoking Cannucks.

I heard about this site and thought I could freely ask questions and since questions are what keep these sites going... Criticizing someone who entrusts a site for answers isn't good business, but I guess most people tend to criticize freely regardless so...

I asked two questions:
1) Do you move a guy that has been beat up badly
2) What happens when a cop lies on a use-of-force report.

Two very simple questions involving very simple answers. Stupid questions? Nutritional joke- Intelligent Humour.... Again I've never watched the show, you? My man that got locked up didn't allow me to watch tv because the condo was never clean and I didn't like to do the dishes.

So since I will probably get hammered on all fronts for those that are respectful I'd appreciate you're input,
thank you


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Sure, you can freely ask questions, just as anyone here can freely respond. Nowhere on this site does it say you are guaranteed an answer that is palatable to your ignorance.


*****


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Carly said:


> (SERIOUSLY)
> 
> As for Pauly D, I'm assuming you're talking about Jersey Shore? I've actually never watched it and if that was an attempt to criticize me it was a fairly poor attempt. An absolutely brilliant sense of humour that you have.
> 
> ...


Which Canadian media outlet do you work for?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Who says he's lying...you?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

At least you people understood WTF the question was to begin with.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Carly said:


> (SERIOUSLY)
> 
> I asked two questions:
> 1) Do you move a guy that has been beat up badly
> 2) What happens when a cop lies on a use-of-force report.


1) No. Generally speaking, the beating should continue until EMS arrives.

2) Cops never lie. Whoever says they do is a crack addicted prostitute.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

[quote="Carly D, post: 666930, member: 18557"since a very apparent head wound and serious contusions on the face indicated a concussion.[/quote]

People fall all the time when their drunk or under the influence of drugs.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

CARLY D, move along. The group has made it painfully obvious your NOT getting the information you had hoped for. Get a lawyer for your criminal issues and make like Michael Jackson and Beat It!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Carly said:


> (SERIOUSLY)
> 
> As for Pauly D, I'm assuming you're talking about Jersey Shore? I've actually never watched it and if that was an attempt to criticize me it was a fairly poor attempt. An absolutely brilliant sense of humour that you have.
> 
> I heard about this site and thought I could freely ask questions and since questions are what keep these sites going... Criticizing someone who entrusts a site for answers isn't good business, but I guess most people tend to criticize freely regardless so...


You're a tad full of yourself, aren't you. This site has existed long before you and will exist long after you. Please tell me how criticizing you isn't good business? Did you pay to ask your question? Why would you entrust a website and the advice of strangers for answers when everyone knows that 96.8% of all information on the internet is erroneous.



> I asked two questions:
> 1) Do you move a guy that has been beat up badly
> 2) What happens when a cop lies on a use-of-force report.


You actually didn't ask those questions. You left it up to us to interpret what you meant and it would seem the folks here hit the nail on the head. But, since you seem hard pressed to get information from the folks here. Please provide further details; such, as date and location of the incident, reason for the police being there, what you and the "guy" were doing prior to their arrival, what was said when they arrived, who called them, what was the "guy" charged with and why you feel the officer was "lying." Since you seem to have decent writing skills, be as detailed as possible and feel free to provide any other information that you feel is relevant and necessary to support your claim.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

"suspect was alone in condo with police", therefor you were not there and do not know the facts of the incident, just as no one on this site was there. Being in our field of work, we do not speculate what the facts may have been. However we do feed on those who go fishing here. I am sure your friend wouldn't lie to you to support his story and avoid embarrasment . You don't have to go home, you just can't stay *here*.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------

